
The Daily Mail Snopes Story and Fact Checking the Fact Checkers - jamiesonbecker
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2016/12/22/the-daily-mail-snopes-story-and-fact-checking-the-fact-checkers/#93100061e02c
======
CalChris
> what if there was a fact checking organization whose fact checkers were all
> drawn from the ranks of Breitbart and Infowars?

Bravo. This is nice a blend of a _counterfactual_ with _equivocation_. Liberal
sites are not the equivalent of Breitbart and Infowars. And liberals (and
pretty much everyone else) generally ignores Conservapedia.

